# Paph Franz Glanz



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi have this for 2 years now and it is blooming now


----------



## Carkin (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## raymond (Apr 25, 2014)

wow very nice


----------



## atlantis (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice plant, *Christoph*. Leaves are beautiful as well


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

Very nice. Your armeniacum addiction is paying off now!


----------



## reivilos (Apr 25, 2014)

I like to spots on the pouch.

Is Glanz still selling ?


----------



## Dido (Apr 25, 2014)

reivilos said:


> I like to spots on the pouch.
> 
> Is Glanz still selling ?



yes he is still in the business


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 25, 2014)

Holy crap I love it. One of mine budded up last year, but the bud stalled and eventually blasted. I'm so hopeful I get something as nice as yours.

Are the flowers fragrant on your plant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 25, 2014)

lovely colour


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, nice color to that one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lovely yellow!


----------



## abax (Apr 26, 2014)

Yellow flowers make me happy! This one is a beauty.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2014)

Pretty color!!!! Jean


----------



## TDT (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful color!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 27, 2014)

That is a beauty! Great size, colour and balance, very nice.


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2014)

update now as promissed 








I am still surprised that the flowers hold for so long time


----------



## TDT (May 19, 2014)

Gorgeous! I love the way the petal color has softened to a lovely creamy yellow.


----------



## Trithor (May 19, 2014)

That has matured very nicely, delightful vanilla custard!


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2014)

That's better now!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (May 19, 2014)

Breathtaking color and now I'm even happier!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2014)

Yeap! The sun light really brings out the color in this guy. Very nice.


----------

